# What are the best days to eat more calories?



## Retribution (Jun 3, 2012)

When is it best to eat more calories in your day, on training days or non training day? I'm on a limited budget so I can't just consume mass amounts of calories every day, some have to be more than others. They say growing happens out of the gym with the foods we eat. So if I can only have certain days where I'm eating more calories, is it better to eat more on a day when I know I'm gonna be hitting the weights real hard in the evening? Or would it be better to eat more the following day knowing that this rest day is when my muscle's are going to be craving nurishment to grow after the previous days intense workout?


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 3, 2012)

Heavy back and leg days for me


----------



## lee111s (Jun 4, 2012)

Big lift days


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 4, 2012)

The days you'll be using the energy.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 4, 2012)

Um, a limited budget shouldn't be a problem.
Eat the same amount of fat and protein every day, and adjust the carbs you eat based on activity.
The fats and protein you eat are for growing, the carbs are for energy. Eat the extra carbs on workout days, before and after working out.

I say the budget shouldn't be a problem because calories are cheap in the form of carbohydrates. Pasta, rice, oatmeal, barley, potatoes... all cheap. 1500 calories of any of them should cost about a buck.


----------



## jimm (Jun 6, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Um, a limited budget shouldn't be a problem.
> Eat the same amount of fat and protein every day, and adjust the carbs you eat based on activity.
> The fats and protein you eat are for growing, the carbs are for energy. Eat the extra carbs on workout days, before and after working out.
> 
> I say the budget shouldn't be a problem because calories are cheap in the form of carbohydrates. Pasta, rice, oatmeal, barley, potatoes... all cheap. 1500 calories of any of them should cost about a buck.



a buck? they must have some good shops in poland


----------



## Retribution (Jun 7, 2012)

jimm said:


> a buck? they must have some good shops in poland



I was thinking the same hahaha.  Good advice on easy to add carbs ThreeGigs thank you.


----------



## edgancool (Jun 22, 2012)

ALMONDS: Perfect packages of protein, fat, and fibre.
APPLES: Along with strawberries, oranges, peaches and grapefruit, apples contain pectin -
a form of fibre that can make you feel fuller for hours.


----------



## flynike (Jun 22, 2012)

Cycling classes


----------

